# Bobby "Coach" Tabb



## twtabb (Dec 17, 2014)

My father:

[/I][/I]William Bobby (Coach) Tabb | Albany Herald
www.albanyherald.com/news/2014/dec/12/william-bobby-coach-tabb/
5 days ago - William Bobby (Coach) Tabb, 79, of Camilla, died Wednesday, Dec. 10, 2014.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 18, 2014)

My condolences. You are in my Prayers.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 18, 2014)

Condolences for you and your family.


----------



## speedcop (Dec 19, 2014)

TW, my condolences for you and Tracy and all the family.Our prayers for your comfort.


----------



## twtabb (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2015)

Condolences to you and your family. Sounds like a wonderful man.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 14, 2015)

Prayers said.


----------

